# rod for quantum smoke?



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

need a bass rod.!
thinking about getting a XT 8-15 pound baitcaster rod not sure what type though :? or, some izusu rod? there from tackleworld, anyone know anything about them, please answer.
also, if you have any other suggestions, please answer. I am fitting it with a quantum smoke, and need something that is light, can be used in a yak easily, cast lighter lures, but still have heaaaps of power  
CHEEERS.! :?


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

e21 carrot stix with quantum smoke is an awesome combo.. far better then my gloomis and daiwa baticaster.

also check here.
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=52242


----------



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

i really have no idea where to get one from. i really like the look of them though


----------



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

comon' guys, i need some ideas!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you hade a look at some of the pflugers. You may have to go to the patriach to get the castability that you want.


----------



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

thankyou.
the only place i have seen them is at amart all sports, there are very nice rod


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Billy. How much did the Smoke cost and where did you get it from?


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Ringo, 
I bought the quantum exo a step up from the sm


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Ringo, 
I bought the quantum exo a step up from the sm


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

a step up from the smoke /: I am sick of this iPod deciding I submit when it feels like it. 
Anyway it was 200 delivered off eBay all 5.9 oz of it 11 bearings all aluminum. 
Cheers Jake.


----------



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

i got my smoke off ebay for $175.
i got 7.0.1 gear ratio, left hand model.
great deal


----------

